# Another pics



## xDarek (Jan 11, 2016)

What do you think about those ones, I put some light behind.What do you think??


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2016)

These are what I would call "learning to see" photos, photos where you are trying things, trying new methods, and where you are literally learning to see how light affects the photographs made with said light. While these are not Earth-shatteringly good, they represent your current state of understanding and photographic development. I think a good, old-fashioned book on basic photographic methods could really help you along in your learning process. I'd suggest buying a used John Hedgecoe book, so you'll see literally, a thousand **educationally oriented** diagrams, drawings, and photos, in a multi-chapter 350-400 page book, for $5 or less.

Learning to see, learning about the direction and the quality of light, all on on;'s own, and with no framework, can be a years-long process. I have seen three of your posts recently, and commented on all of them. What would help you the most is a mentor, and a GOOD, first-rate overview of photography book, like the many (32 titles) John Hedgecoe books. I emphasize that specific author because he was a university-level full professor of photography, and because his books contain *a framework*, a broad overview, an over-arching system of _how to learn to do photography._


----------

